# Crappie structure



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is my newest crappie structure. In the past I've built them in the past being 10 feet long and using 10' "1" pieces as the "branches."

I will zip tie the PVC 1" "branches" in place once I get on the water. This time I built (5) 15' brush piles. I plan to sink them in 3 different spots. I plan to sink with concrete at the base of the structure and use a 5 gallon sealed jug to provide buoyancy at the top. In theory they will stand vertical. I plan to put the 15 footers in about 30' of water.

In past years where I have placed these they work like a charm. Looking forward to catching these crappie next week and dropping these structures for many years to come!

I'll be dropping these at Toledo Bend. Woooooo crapppieeeee
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been making bamboo structures in concrete buckets and sinking in Livingston trying to get places closer to home to catch crappie without having to go all the way to to Rayburn or Conroe


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That might work...good effort, and PM me the coordinates?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I thought of the same thing with using a float at the top. I wondered if the float would cause the crappie structure to shake in the waves and cause the crappie to not stay there like a fixed structure. I was planning to sink a few myself but not a sky scrapper like that.
Very nice!!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I placed these in front of my pier I donâ€™t have that deep of water as you have










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

All good lookn structure that will hold fish depending on location and time of year.......


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Currently I've just 2 of these PVC structures in about 17' of water which I put down about 4 years ago. I didn't try and stand those up. They are on their side and it's not uncommon to catch 75 crappie in a day.

In my 2 deep spots, about 6 yrs ago I used a 5 gallon bucket and had a bunch of cane. I just don't know how long they last. We caught the crappie good on them last ur so maybe atleast 5 years.

Speaking of structure, I remember taking a scuba diving course at Twin lakes there off Hwy 6 in Alvin. There is zero structure in that pond except for a suspended 15x15' metal platform use for divers to stand on about 15 deep. I must have seen a school of about 50 HUGE crappie laying right underneath it. I never saw any other fish in the pond except for those crappie under that metal platform.

I dont think it matters what you put down there. Build it and they will come.

Oh one good thing about the PVC, it's hard to pick up on a sonar. Last yr I saw a guy trying to snoop out my spot and he followed me out the next day was driving in circles trying to find it. I noticed he was quite a ways off from my spot.

The cane and trees I've put down in years past is much easier to see.

I'll let y'all know how the trip goes this coming week.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

We set some out this year on a Saturday morning and many folks saw us set em and I’m sure marked em just as soon as we pulled away. They were cane and 5 gallon buckets and very easy to see on any sonar.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

That's what I like most about pvc..... Not easily detected.....


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

Well this is some fantastic reading and a great topic aside from WB. I am curious as to how long a spot like this would have to â€œsoakâ€ before you could see some results? McSpoon and myself made a few â€œcrappie condosâ€ late late last year and set them out on the big LL. We have been looking at them now and then on the lowrance but havenâ€™t seen anything really promising yet also havenâ€™t really fished them this year with no explanation. Attached youâ€™ll see a couple pics of â€˜em and I think I have one or two on the lowrance not sure... what do yâ€™all think? Should we have caught fish on them this spring 2019 if we set them early dec. 2018? I might add we put 2-3 of these â€œtreesâ€ per spot in a 8-10 ft radius in water ranging from 8â€™-20â€™ per spot with one spot being 30â€™. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Not pretty but I had a brush clearing project that morphed into a crappie structure build. We made 1 new pile and freshened up an existing pile.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

There is a lot of nice looking structures built here. We need to get these crappies dialed in! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarussell1795 (Aug 8, 2017)

SASFishing said:


> Well this is some fantastic reading and a great topic aside from WB. I am curious as to how long a spot like this would have to â€œsoakâ€ before you could see some results? McSpoon and myself made a few â€œcrappie condosâ€ late late last year and set them out on the big LL. We have been looking at them now and then on the lowrance but havenâ€™t seen anything really promising yet also havenâ€™t really fished them this year with no explanation. Attached youâ€™ll see a couple pics of â€˜em and I think I have one or two on the lowrance not sure... what do yâ€™all think? Should we have caught fish on them this spring 2019 if we set them early dec. 2018? I might add we put 2-3 of these â€œtreesâ€ per spot in a 8-10 ft radius in water ranging from 8â€™-20â€™ per spot with one spot being 30â€™.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cathunter said:


> We set some out this year on a Saturday morning and many folks saw us set em and Iâ€™m sure marked em just as soon as we pulled away. They were cane and 5 gallon buckets and very easy to see on any sonar.


Have you been back to check them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> Cathunter said:
> 
> 
> > We set some out this year on a Saturday morning and many folks saw us set em and Iâ€™️m sure marked em just as soon as we pulled away. They were cane and 5 gallon buckets and very easy to see on any sonar.[/
> ...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

After you told me where to look I found a couple and cruised them.
Looked to be small crappie and yellow bass around it, but just guessing.
In the past thatâ€™s what took up habitat in the ones I put out close there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

